# Haunted Mansion Singing bust



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Probably not the format you are looking for, but there's individual bust footage starting about 3:40.


----------



## Superman2214 (Sep 17, 2014)

I might be able to cut this & use it somehow, going to take some work though.


----------



## Shakyteeth (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you mean the 4 singing busts in the graveyard singing "Grim grinning ghosts?" or Leota, as pictured above?


----------



## Superman2214 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes the 4 singing bust that are singing "Grim grinning ghosts?".


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Shakyteeth said:


> Do you mean the 4 singing busts in the graveyard singing "Grim grinning ghosts?" or Leota, as pictured above?


The busts are in the above YouTube link. You can also find the ones where it is all four busts on one screen on YouTube. A little editing can use the above video to make them all on one screen too.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Trying searching here:

http://www.doombuggies.com/history1.php

They have a video of the busts somewhere. I'd find the exact page, but my Kindle won't read flash files.


----------



## nostalgiakid125 (Feb 13, 2016)

wow...doombuggies.com! I remember when that site was new! O_O it's been a loooooong time!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found this on YouTube:


https://youtu.be/7TFUAq_VAQA


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

How do you download the flash files on doom buggies.com


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

https://youtu.be/kzPv83UDdRw


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's one I edited.


----------

